# anyone felt completely normal during 2ww and get a BFP?????



## minideb (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi there everyone! Just wondering if anyone else feels like me - completely normal - no twinges, cramps, spotting, bloating etc!  I know it's weird to be worried about nothing really but everyone on this site seems to have some sort of pain or something during the 2ww and I am feeling NOTHING!!!! I'd love to hear from anyone who has had a bfp and felt this way too!!

Thanks,
Debx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

i don't get the symptoms that others talk about. So don't worry, think of all the women who get to 6 months and don't realise their pregnant. Everyones different.

Good Luck

Fiona


----------



## minideb (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks for your message Fiona - you've made me feel so much better!!! I keep wishing I felt sick or had cramps which is completely ridiculous I know!!!!  How on earth did you get through all those ICSI treatments - you must be such a strong person - this is only my second and already I'm moaning!!!  I wish you lots of luck,
Debx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hiya

Yes i got nothing in my 2ww and was convinced it hadnt worked. It did and then i had nothing during my pregnancy either and he is now 3.

Good luck hope you get the best result.

Love Kimx  x x


----------



## minideb (Nov 18, 2004)

hi Kim! thanks so much for your message! That's really amazing that you didn't feel anything throughout - lucky you!  It's so ridiculous that we have to worry when we feel fine - I guess there has to always be something to worry about!!!
You've really put my mind at ease - thanks!!!
Debsx


----------



## Heather18 (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi Deb, 

Cant speak from an ICSI point of view on this one as i had a BFN , but on a positive note I had a natural pregnancy and didnt find out I was pregnant until i was already four months.  Two negative tests and I just assumed I was putting on weight and my new contraceptive pill wasnt suiting me    went on to have a lovely healthy boy ( now a strapping 18 year old  ).  So .... everyone is different. 

I really hope you get a BFP ... the two week wait is dreadful isnt it you try not to think about it and then spend all your time thinking about it  .  I am about to join the 2ww again EC on 9/5 .

Good Luck xxxxx

Heather


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Yep! I felt EXACLTY the same, as if it hadn't worked! I ended up in tears at work (on an aeroplane as ex-cabin crew!), as I had all the usual AF signs etc.... and was sooooooooooooo sure it hadn't worked!!! Anyway, AF didn't arrive and 2 days later had my BFP!!!

GOOD LUCK!!!

Jules xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Minideb,

Thanks for your message. Wejust keep going i don't know why. We don't find treatment too bad i fact i forget i'm on it and keep doing injections late. However we find the 2ww terrible definatly the worst bit.

We keep going as we want our son to have a sibling, saying that we are going to have 3 more attempts after we have had our balstercysts put back next month and after that we will adopt.

We will have another child one day we just don't know how at the moment.

Take Care

Fiona


----------



## minideb (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi there!!! Thank you all so much for your reassuring messages!!!
Fiona - I was thinking that if I would have to go through a lot of ICSI cycles then I would have to do it like you are - not think about it too much and try and get on with life but you're right - the 2ww is absolutely awful because you know that at any second all your hopes and dreams can be destroyed.  It's really good that you can get to the blastocyst stage - our embryos are a bit slow at developing so we always have a three day transfer. It must be really hard for you doing treatment so many times but I really hope you will be successful this time round - lots of luck!!!!

Jules - thanks for your message - one second I think well af hasn't arrived so maybe........ and the next I'm so negative and sure it couldn't possibly have worked!!!!  You give me hope!!!!!

Heather - I can't believe you didn't know you were pregnant till 4 months - that's just incredible!!!!!  I'm sorry about your BFN but hopefully this time will be the one!!!!  I've only had 2 ICSI treatments but I think once you have one negative, you tend to be more negative the next time round which is really silly - I keep telling myself to be positive and that each time is different.... anyway I'm rambling but good luck next month and hope it all goes smoothly!

Debsxxx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Everyone,

The hard part of all of this is not being able to plan your life. We want to book holidays, but as my son was born at 28 weeks we know that if i get pg again i will have to be really careful. So we can't plan anything more than 3 months in advance.

Good luck to all of you.

There has been lots of negs this month, hopfully the next few weeks will bring pos results.

Fiona


----------



## minideb (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi there! Well, looks like the reason I was feeling completely normal was cos I wasnt pregnant - got a BFN today which I still can't quite believe as my period hasn't come and I haven't had any spotting which I got two days before my pregnancy test last cycle.  Anyway, I guess each time is different...  On to the third ICSI now... think I'll take a few months break and then start again - you're totally right Fiona - it's so hard to plan anything - my life has been on hold for the past few months with everything revolving around the treatments.  I feel like I need my life back again for a few months until I get fed up of not doing anything positive towards getting pregnant.

Anyway, thanks for all your support, Good luck!

Debsxxx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Minideb,

So sorry to hear your result. keep going did you watch test tube babies tonight. a couple on there had 12 attempts and fell pg, then used frostie and got pg with 2nd child. it just goes to show.

I am away this weekend on a girlies pamper do!!!! I only drink about 3 times a year and really fancy a beer tomorrow night. I can't decide if i shouldn't as i'm D/R it's ironic that the only time a want a drink is the exact time i shouldn't.

Take Care

Fiona


----------



## vickala (Mar 19, 2005)

Hello Girls, can you tell me is it a good sign? to get headaches and feel tired a lot on the 2ww? I am grasping at straws and am due to test on monday scared to death, please help.


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi vickala

I'm not really sure about the headache but i do now that being tired is a good sign good luck for your test day on Monday
                    love baby wisper


----------



## vickala (Mar 19, 2005)

Thankyou babywhisper I really am scared as this is our first attempt it was only a one embryo transfer it was a 2 cell so thinking no way!!! I have everything crossed as we will be saving forever for second go lol, thankyou again for replying


----------



## vickala (Mar 19, 2005)

would you say tomorrow is to early to test it will be day 11 of 2ww


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

vickala

dont test till monday. day 11 may be too early and then you will be so disappointed if it isnt positive. I know its hard. Good luck

Love Kim x x x


----------



## vickala (Mar 19, 2005)

thanks Kim just really nervous


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

I know its hard and i think the 2WW is evil but it is best to wait.
Wishing you lots of luck and i will look out for your post.

love Kim x x x


----------



## minideb (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi vickala, I would also say the same as Kim and wait at least another couple of days or so - my clinic does a blood test to see if it's worked or not and that's on day 12.  A blood test is much more accurate than a home pregnancy test so I wouldn't think that it would show up as early as day 11 or 12, or else it might give a false negative.  I wish you loads of luck - don't worry about only having a 2 cell - plenty of people have got pregnant with a 2 cell - if you're meant to get pregnant you will whatever u have - I had a perfect 7 and 10 cell put back and it didn't work so I don't really think it makes the slightest bit of difference!

Fiona hope you have a fab weekend!!!! Prob better not to drink - you wouldn't want anything to interfere with the drugs - how annoying though!!! No I didn't watch the programme tonite -didnt know it was on!!! Maybe better I didn't ... I'm in such a mood!!!  Take care and enjoy your weekend!
Debsxxx


----------



## minideb (Nov 18, 2004)

By the way, does anyone think I'm mad but I still keep thinking maybe the clinic tested too early and that's why it didn't show I was pregnant?  Maybe the embryos implanted later and therefore everything is taking longer - I still haven't got my period and am wishing wishing wishing that I was really pregnant but this is completely ridiculous!!!! I just don't want to believe it's all over!

Please tell me I'm crazy and to face facts that this treatment is FINNITO

Debsx


----------



## vickala (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks Debs you have all made me feel a lot better now, I appreciate it, thankyou


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Minideb,

i read you message too late and went and had a fab weekend and drank!!!! i figure the past 11 times i've done it spot on and it's failed, and all those people who drink and don't know their pg that a few drinks 4 weeks before et aren't going to hurt. 

If i was making eggs i wouldn't have but i'm fed up of putting my life on hold.

Anyway had a great time.

Fiona


----------

